# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [Ραδιόφωνο] ΑΝΑΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΛΑΜΠΑΤΟΥ ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΟΥ ΤΟΥ 1923

## Nikos Anagnostou

Ειχα παρει απο την γιαγια μου πριν πεθανει αυτο το ραδιο με λαμπες ειχε μια επιγραφη πανω με ημερομηνια 1923 πρεπει να ειναι η ημερομηνια κατασκευη του,το ειχα στην δουλεια και πηρα την αποφαση να το κανω ανακατασκευη και θελω να το μοιραστο μαζι σας.

----------

angel_grig (08-09-12), p.gabr (08-09-12)

----------


## Nikos Anagnostou

Το ξεγυμνωσα ολα για να το βαψω πρωτα με σουρφασερ πριν το ειχα περαση με ξυλοστοκο και πολλυ τριψιμο ενοειται

----------


## Nikos Anagnostou

αλλα για να το βλεπω

----------


## Nikos Anagnostou

πιστευω οτι αξιζε τον κοπο για αυτο το ραδιοφωνο και το αποτελεσμα να το κρινεται εσεις βασικα.................. :Cool:

----------


## Nikos Anagnostou

δεν ειχε πισω στην πλατη ξυλλο καπακι που να εκλεινε και αναγκαστηκα και εκοψα εγω ενα και το εβαψα ιδιο με το υπολοιπο ραδιο,καθως και 2 κουμπια που δεν εχω βρει να αλλαξω ,εγινε επισης πλυσιμο του υφασματος και στα δυο κουμπια που ηταν μεσα στην βρομα εγιναν με ειδκο χημικο για αλατα.Επισης εγινε βαψιμο τα δυο ξυλακια με σαντινε χρωμα που ειναι πλαγια και κατω στην φατσα.

----------


## p.gabr

Νικο συγχαρητηρια
ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ....
Την ταπετσαρια πως την κεντησες βρε θηριο;
Μονον δυο παρατηρησουλες
Θα μπορουσες να ειχες περιποιηθει και το σασι λιγακι γιατι εχει σημαδια σκουριας και το ραδιοφωνο αυτο δεν ειναι του 23  .Πρεπει να ειναι μεσα δεκαετιας του 50

Να το χαιρεσαι και να το παραδοσεις στα παιδια σου

----------


## angel_grig

Πραγματι οπως λεει και ο Παναγιωτης το ραδιο πρεπει να ειναι δεκαετιας 1950.Εξαιρετικη δουλεια!!

----------


## Nikos Anagnostou

Ναι ευχάριστο παιδιά για τα καλά σας λόγια,δεν κέντησα τίποτα δεν πειραξα το ύφασμα μόνο το επλυνα,επίσης για την σκουριά πρέπει να εννοείς το χρυσό σιδερακι που βρίσκεται φάτσα το έχω περάσει απο βουρτσα δεν το έβαψαν καθόλου να σου πω την αλήθεια αλλά επειδή βγήκε έτσι η φωτό μοιάζει με σκουρια

----------


## Neuraxia

Συγχαρητήρια και απο εμένα , πολύ καλή δουλειά. Αν κάνεις κάτι και με τα κουμπιά θα είναι τέλειο.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Συγχαρητήρια για την επισκευή. Μάλλον για πρώνη Ανατολικής Γερμανίας μοιάζει, ευρωπαϊκό βέβαια, οι λυχνίες αυτής της σειράς αναπτύχθηκαν τη δεκαετία του '50 και μέχρι το '60 ήταν σε χρήση σε ραδιόφωνα παραγωγής.

----------


## Costis Ni

Ειναι σίγουρα Ανατολικής Γερμανίας,  1960 ή λίγο πιό μετά.

Ο πατέρας μου που ηταν ηλεκτρονικός, τα Ανατολικής Γερμανίας τα συχαινόταν. Το γιατί δεν το ξέρω.

----------

